# New Take on Basil (Lime Basil Pesto)



## Claire (Sep 22, 2008)

I happened to buy some "lime basil" seeds this spring.  I haven't had much luck with growing basil inside, so am always looking for ways to freeze the fresh herbs I can't grow inside.  I used the lime basil, some peanuts and peanut oil, a little cilantro, ginger, and the juice of a half a lime and made this great "pesto" for the freezer.  I plan on putting spoon fulls of it in coconut juice and chicken stock and making Thai green curry.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 22, 2008)

Isn't Lime Basil terrific?  It's one of my "must haves" to grow, along with the regular Genovese & lemon types.


----------

